# New German Performance: Now offering Air Lift suspension!



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Air Lift Performance​'s next product for life on air is coming soon and the pre-order is now OPEN.









1/4" height & pressure: $1,650
3/8" height & pressure: $1,700

email: [email protected] for inquiries

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MF8qOVRdeM&feature=youtu.be










NGP is proud to announce that we are now Offering Air Lift Performance air suspension!

We will be offering every product in Air Lift’s product catalog, but plan to feature their Performance line of suspension products. Air Lift’s Performance struts feature threaded shock bodies, 30-way dampening adjustment, and monoball upper mounts that allow for up to 3 degrees of negative camber adjustment. All of this translates to a suspension system that gives you the ability to comfortably drive your car daily, slam it to the ground for shows and meets, or even tear up your favorite race track.

To celebrate the addition of Air Lift’s product line to our product offerings, we will be offering *free domestic shipping* on every Air Lift order over $1000 placed on our site through the end of May! Also make sure to stop by and see us at Southern Worthersee May 15-17 for additional sales on everything we have on hand!

If you’d like to check out Airlift’s great lineup of air suspension products, please visit the online store section of our website: Air Lift Products

Please note that adding Air Lift's products to our webstore will be a work in progress, we have started with the most popular VW and Audi platforms and will expand from there. If there is a specific part that you are looking for but can’t find it on our site, please feel free to contact us: [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

hump day!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Up!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Tuesday!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

uptop


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

hump day!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

does every kit include a meat watch?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

If you're paying, you can have whatever you like.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIT


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

Can you shoot me a quote for fronts only...for a Jetta4?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF, email me for free shipping offers


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Tuesday


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Air Lift Performance​'s next product for life on air is coming soon and the pre-order is now OPEN.









1/4" height & pressure: $1,650
3/8" height & pressure: $1,700

email: [email protected] for inquiries

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MF8qOVRdeM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Uptop


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Tuesday bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Enjoy the long weekend!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Happy Thursday


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Stay tuned to our website and social media tomorrow and throughout the week next week for our Black Friday Sales announcements!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Phase One of our Black Friday Sale is now live! *

Take advantage of sales on products from Forge Motorsport​, RacingLine, 42 Draft Designs​, Integrated Engineering, Techtonics Tuning Inc​, APR​, 034Motorsport​, and Vogtland​!

_*But that's not all! Keep an eye out next week for Phase Two of our Black Friday Sale: Wild Garage Buster sales on Black Friday!*_

www.ngpracing.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump Day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Up!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Monday!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Up!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Up!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Shop Here*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

All Air Lift kits ship free!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Jeez, it's March already?!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Happy Tuesday


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Top o' the mornin' to ya


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump Day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Caffeinated bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------

